# Snuggles update from edie



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had PM'd Edie about Snuggles and got this from her:

*Hi Sue, 
Snuggles continues to do well and getting better each day. Today when he went outside he RAN circles as our Maltese love to do and then did his roll in the grass routine. He did have a fever night before last but has been good since then. Eating and sleeping and pooping at a normal pace. 
I dont have the final tally. We got a few more donations today and I didnt have time to get the last two days tallied up. I will do so tomorrow.
We worked on getting" Tumbleweed" our new rescue, out the past two days, so focus switched for a little while. Its so hard to keep up with it all.
Please post this info and let everyone know I will get some new pictures of him from Judy and send more updates tomorrow. Hugs,Edie*

So overjoyed about Snuggles and hoping Tumbleweed will do well, too. Edie must know how we love good poop news too. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a difference everyone can make in their own ways. SM is the best. :wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I had PM'd Edie about Snuggles and got this from her:
> 
> *Hi Sue, *
> *Snuggles continues to do well and getting better each day. Today when he went outside he RAN circles as our Maltese love to do and then did his roll in the grass routine. He did have a fever night before last but has been good since then. Eating and sleeping and pooping at a normal pace. *
> ...


 
Oh Susan thank you so much for this update. People are sitting on the edge of their chairs. Love you and thank you <3


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We SO appreciate your checking into this for us and keeping us apprised of what's going on with our two new babies. ((hugs))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue, thank you for passing along this great news!! He's doing zoomies!:chili::chili: Go, Snuggles!! Yep, we love good poop news!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm happy to report all tootsie rolls at our house this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Sue, thank you for passing along this great news!! He's doing zoomies!:chili::chili: Go, Snuggles!! Yep, we love good poop news!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm happy to report all tootsie rolls at our house this morning.:thumbsup:


Again Sue, THANK YOU SO MUCH for this update. Especially where Snuggles is concerned, because his orignal picture, dear heaven was heartbreaking, and just in days, in angels arms, that boy is thrieving AND good poops. I have to tell you, I am a poo watcher big time, and I just love when the babies consitently have good poos.

LOL, yup nothing makes us happier than a good tootsie roll  Truly!!!

Thanks so much again Sue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup we're on poo patrol too,good poos and free furtilizer! Funny to think about poo,but poos are the first sign something is going wrong...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Yup we're on poo patrol too,good poos and free furtilizer! Funny to think about poo,but poos are the first sign something is going wrong...


 
Michelle you are so right. That's why I am a poo watcher, may sound funny, but it's so true. AND having 3, this may sound even odder, I know which poo belongs to which fluff, they are all pad trained.

It's Mia I watch the most. I watch all 3 closely, but out of the 3, her belly is senistive and if Daddy happens to give one to many treats, it shows right away on her. But he really has been good about it. But poo is the best indicator. Yup, I'm a poo watcher


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you God for giving Snuggles the energy to run in circles, roll in the 
grass and make good poo. Please continue to give him strength and healing and let his heart feel the love we are all sending his way. :wub:

Amen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay for good poops and zoomies! I just posted on the other thread looking for an update - so glad to see this promising one, Sue! Thanks!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Snuggles is doing well.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Its so nice to hear an update on Snuggles.....this sweet dog has come along way.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Sue for sharing Snuggle's update. I haven't been able to get him out of my head all day. What a wonderful update, I can't wait to see his recent pics and hear more updates as time allows for Edie.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Rolling in the grass is a GREAT sign!!!! Thanks for the update. Hugs Snuggles!


----------

